# Quoteable & Un-quoteable Quotes GDG



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Read this in an email and thought it was too good not to share-

"My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world. I hope you'll join with me, as we change it."-- Barack Obama 

''Life's tough, pilgrim, and it's even tougher if you're stupid.''-- John Wayne



Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

"Stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/change.asp


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like a topic for Potus page


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

MIDTNGRNHEAD said:


> Read this in an email and thought it was too good not to share-
> 
> *"My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world. I hope you'll join with me, as we change it."-- Barack Obama *
> ''Life's tough, pilgrim, and it's even tougher if you're stupid.''-- John Wayne
> ...




Classic...Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

"The problem with quotes on the internet is verifying if they are true or not" Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

"Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail."
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

"There is little reason to expect a dog to be more precise than _you_ are."
~ Rex Carr

Evan


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Jason Glavich said:


> "The problem with quotes on the internet is verifying if they are true or not" Abraham Lincoln.


I thought Washington said that


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

My all time favorites...books and dogs. This one always makes me chuckle:

"Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read."

Groucho Marx


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

"Even the sun shines on a dog's ass some days" .....from many a FT gallery


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Hold my beer and watch this....

******* regards


----------



## Glenn Harrison (Oct 5, 2011)

Let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Dont kick a fresh turd on a hot day!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Brad said:


> Dont kick a fresh turd on a hot day!


The more you stir sh#t up the worse it smells.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

duk4me said:


> Hold my beer and watch this....


I believe that more properly falls under the category of Famous Last Words...


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"Well, why don't you sh*t in one hand and want in the other and see which one fills up quicker."

A lack of preparation on your part does not constiute and emerency on my part.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"The ass you have to kiss tomorrow may be connected to the toes you stepped on today."

"Everyone kisses someone else's ass."


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

"Never insult an alligator until after you have crossed the river" 

Ronald Reagan, addressing congress about the Russians


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"Better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and erase all doubt."

"Even a fool is thought to be wise until he opens his mouth."


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"It was shining like a nickel in a goat's ass."


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"He was dancing like a drunk piss ant."


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"It was bad. He was shakin' like a dog sh*ttin* peach pits."


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"I feel like I've been eaten by a wolf and sh*t off a cliff."


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"There are more old drunks than there are old doctors."


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

"Are you going to believe me, or your lying eyes?"


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

At duck camp a couple of weeks ago-"I would quit using that air freshener, it smells like sh.t."


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

It's always darkest before it becomes pitch black...


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

The first hog to the trough gets the best slop.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

It'll all work out when it's over. And, if it doesn't, it's not over.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Elvis, you wanna flush in there; it smells like someone died.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

It will probably get better unless it gets worse.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

All right everyone, line up alphabetically according to your height.
Casey Stengel

Baseball is ninety percent mental and the other half is physical.
Yogi Berra

I now truly believe it is impossible for me to make a bad movie.
Jean Claude Van Damme

Go to Heaven for the climate, Hell for the company.
Mark Twain



I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

The path to the end is about the journey in between

If you say you think your dog can then its probably not ready to do so 

A dog that chases its tail long enough it will eventually bite itself in the A$$


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

John Montenieri said:


> Baseball is ninety percent mental and the other half is physical.
> Yogi Berra


other noteable Yogi quotes

no one goes there nowdays, it's too crowded
you can observe a lot just by watching

From my Daddy when I was a teenager (he was an attorney who did a fair amount of litigation representing school districts and municipalities)

"Son, when you get a man by the balls do not let go and reach for a better hold because there ain't one".


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

"If you keep doing what your doing, you'll keep getting what your getting"


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

There's more than 1 way to skin a skunk - the preferred way is the one that leaves the stink with the carcass -
---- By an old trapper

I'm not right all the time but I'm not wrong very often - your choice of how & when you choose to point that out will say a lot about you 
---- Unknown


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Heck no, I'm pretty sure it was Al Gore, right after he invented the internet. 

Originally Posted by Jason Glavich 
"The problem with quotes on the internet is verifying if they are true or not" Abraham Lincoln.




Keith Stroyan said:


> I thought Washington said that


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

"....it is just wonderful to be back in Oregon, and over the last 15 months we've traveled to every corner of the United States. I've now been in fifty seven states. I think one left to go..." 
Barack Obama


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

He didn't know whether to sh!t or wind his watch.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

If your not the leed dog the scenory never changes


----------



## olclamman (Mar 24, 2003)

but he did it home-- my reply -- THE ALL DO IT AT f^&%*KIN HOME


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

"He's as nutty as a sh!t house at a peanut farm"


----------



## elmer fencl (Dec 27, 2006)

even a broken clock is right twice a day


in the land of the blind the man with one eye is king


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

"Your great dogs make you think you're a good trainer. Your bad dogs make you a good trainer."

(No idea where I originally got that quote. Might be mine, for all I remember now.)


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

"If you're gonna step in s#it, Don't walk on my carpet"

"Its hard to kiss the lips at night that chew your ass out all day long"


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

If you don't know where you're going you will end up somewhere else. Yogi Berra


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

From the duck blind last year A guy we call mud puppy said " here comes a pair of singles boy's "



If I had his boat and he had a feather up his a** we'd both be tickled.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

When you've got the world by the balls, don't squeeze.--Drew Carey


----------



## Blackdog870 (Mar 11, 2010)

If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Nobody Hates A Duck Hunter,,, More Than Another Duck Hunter.......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Put your hat on backwards so it looks like you're on your way back. 

Cop: "Sir, you look like you've had too much to drink. How far can you see?"

Driver: "I can see the moon. How far is that?" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

"I'm not under the alcafluence of incohol like some thinkle peep I am."


----------



## RuDawg (Jul 16, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but wanted to include this one:

"It's a dog-eat-dog world...and I'm wearing milk bone underwear!"

Norm on Cheers


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

RuDawg said:


> I know this is an old thread but wanted to include this one:
> 
> "It's a dog-eat-dog world...and I'm wearing milk bone underwear!"
> 
> Norm on Cheers


Well that explains how the guy lost his nut on the other thread.


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

A client said this to me last year:

You make me want to wag my tail..Tom A.E.S.C -client

Funny quote but the really funny part was when he did some body gyrations like he was trying to wag an imaginary tail.

To bad he was an 75 year old man with an 8 lb shih tzu and not a Brad Pitt type with a retriever! I can never catch a break.


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

two of my favorites. "often imitated but never duplicated!."

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference"


----------



## weps10 (May 19, 2011)

"Son, don't let that alligator mouth of yours overload that humming bird a$$" - My Old Man when I would get a bit big for my britches. 

"Son, you couldn't find your a$$ with both of your hands in your back pocket" - My Old Man whenever I could not find something.


----------



## weps10 (May 19, 2011)

RuDawg said:


> I know this is an old thread but wanted to include this one:
> 
> "It's a dog-eat-dog world...and I'm wearing milk bone underwear!"
> 
> Norm on Cheers


I say this one whenever someone asks how I am doing. Norm has some great quotes.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

"If you can't fix it with a hammer, its an electrical problem"


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

"If you a train a young dog for momentum, precision will arrive. If you train for precision, demanding perfection, momentum will depart."

Rex Carr


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

“Real farmers want no more government bailout schemes, no subsidies, nor conservation easements to mitigate profit losses. They need no reams of inspectors’ check-off sheets. They just need the freedom to prosper and provide good, healthful, nutrient-dense foods to their neighbors.”

Martha Boneta - Fauquier County farmer fighting the local government and in support of the Virginia Farm Freedom Act


----------



## Sophie Gundog (Apr 28, 2010)

Learning to cast my young lab , the sages in the training group," Slow down ,your going to rip the lips off that fish"


----------



## weps10 (May 19, 2011)

"Duck hunters are simply little boys who never outgrew their rubber ducky bathtub toys"


----------

